

6 Rules for Hiring Great People - ndesaulniers
http://fredericiana.com/2013/03/21/hiring-great-engineers/

======
tqc
Mostly good advice, but where do I find the "good recruiter" in #3? I've never
met any good recruiters, merely unobtrusive ones.

~~~
fwenzel
Yeah, point taken. Not every company hires recruiters, let alone good ones.

